# Where to live near Granada



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

My girlfriend and I are looking to move to Granada in March to study Spanish. We are tech geeks looking to take a break and visit Spain mostly. But we know very little about the area (just that there are lots of Spanish schools there).

Does anyone have any tips about where to live in the area? We will be getting a car so it does not have to be right in town. Also, any insights regarding approximate rental costs would be really helfpul!

Thanks,
Nigel


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NigelRussco said:


> My girlfriend and I are looking to move to Granada in March to study Spanish. We are tech geeks looking to take a break and visit Spain mostly. But we know very little about the area (just that there are lots of Spanish schools there).
> 
> Does anyone have any tips about where to live in the area? We will be getting a car so it does not have to be right in town. Also, any insights regarding approximate rental costs would be really helfpul!
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel - lucky you! Granada is a beautiful city and a beautiful province, you can ski in the Sierra Nevada in the morning and swim in the sea in the afternoon.

If you Google "property rentals Granada" you will get an idea of rental prices in the area. I don´t think there is anywhere to particularly avoid; you just need to decide whether you want to be in a village, town or countryside, near other English speakers, that sort of thing.

Remember that distances on maps can be deceptive - what looks like a short distance can take hours on a mountain road. I wouldn´t look too far out of the city for a place to live, you can always go exploring at the weekends.


----------

